# Westrand Vape meet



## antonherbst (19/4/18)

--- Admin approved ---

Greetings forum members.

Me and a few friends are having a casual vape meet this coming saturday
At

News Cafe Roodepoort

1, Town Square Shopping Center, Cnr. H Potgiete Str & Albert Str, Weltevredenpark, Roodepoort, 1732

011 475 9172

We have made plans to meet up at about 1 in the afternoon and kuier and vape. No selling of vape gear will be allowed by me and the newscafe but vendors are welcome to join us.

Invite and lets see what the westrand can do on such short notice.

@Halfdaft Customs +1
@Room Fogger
@TheV
@antonherbst +3

If you are keen to join us just mark below with a comment how many peeps you bringing with.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (19/4/18)

Ayyyyy if I weren’t working I would be in to see Julle manne! Geniet dit mense

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (19/4/18)

Jengz said:


> Ayyyyy if I weren’t working I would be in to see Julle manne! Geniet dit mense


Thanks Jengz, drop us a line when you finnish maybe are still creating clouds of chatter when finnish work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (19/4/18)

antonherbst said:


> Thanks Jengz, drop us a line when you finnish maybe are still creating clouds of chatter when finnish work.


If I finish earlier I will be sure to do so!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (20/4/18)

Last call for persons and forum members interested to join us at the vaoe meet. 

Its going to be epic fun with the confirmed peoples.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (20/4/18)

I've convinced @Philip Dunkley to join us

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (21/4/18)

Ready

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/4/18)

We need to see more pictures @antonherbst !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (21/4/18)

antonherbst said:


> Ready
> View attachment 129853


Why is the Gloom in pieces @antonherbst?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (21/4/18)

Wish this was next weekend, couldn't make this weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/4/18)

Would have been there. But working. Hope u guys have an awesome evening

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (21/4/18)

It was more about the kuier and vaping than pictures. 

@Christos 
@TheV 
@Room Fogger 
@joshthecarver 
@akhalz 
@Halfdaft Customs

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (21/4/18)

Raindance said:


> Why is the Gloom in pieces @antonherbst?
> 
> Regards



Auto fired on me and @Christos soldered the switch back but it still does the same. Will have to see what i can do here at home or do the dredfull and send back for repairs.


----------



## antonherbst (21/4/18)

stevie g said:


> Wish this was next weekend, couldn't make this weekend


We will do this again soon. Just watch this space.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (21/4/18)

Eish, and there I am all skewe bek en al.  And yes,I was responsible for the cloud, that's why @antonherbst had to take another one, otherwise you would not have known who else was there. Thanks for everyone that made this a great afternoon, looking forward to the next one, and especially for Anton who organized it. We had a fogging good time!

Depending on where it is going to be I may have to show some leg for Anton and wife to be blinded so they slow down so that I can catch a lift. I fit quite nicely on a roof rack, just slow down in the corners. It will look like the Orient Express on the N1, but that's how I roll.  Also real proud that I travelled light and only took 6 mods with, thankfully that proved to be enough!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (21/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Eish, and there I am all skewe bek en al.  And yes,I was responsible for the cloud, that's why @antonherbst had to take another one, otherwise you would not have known who else was there. Thanks for everyone that made this a great afternoon, looking forward to the next one, and especially for Anton who organized it. We had a fogging good time!
> 
> Depending on where it is going to be I may have to show some leg for Anton and wife to be blinded so they slow down so that I can catch a lift. I fit quite nicely on a roof rack, just slow down in the corners. It will look like the Orient Express on the N1, but that's how I roll.  Also real proud that I travelled light and only took 6 mods with, thankfully that proved to be enough!



Always a pleasure to join comunities of people and always welcome to join in on a trip to where ever it is.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos (21/4/18)

Was a great afternoon. Pity about the gloom @antonherbst.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (21/4/18)

Christos said:


> Was a great afternoon. Pity about the gloom @antonherbst.


It seems to be working fine now. Ill just keep an eye on it and clean it again tomorrow and see. Thanks for your efforts and help so far @Christos

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (21/4/18)

antonherbst said:


> --- Admin approved ---
> 
> Greetings forum members.
> 
> ...


Only saw this now. Please tag me in the next one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (21/4/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Only saw this now. Please tag me in the next one.


Probably saw a few of you in hooters a while ago.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (21/4/18)

Thanks for the photos @antonherbst 
Must have been great to have good quality chats with the guys and girls
Hope to make one when i can

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

